# pictures of my ford 4000 sheet metal original paint color??



## moonmonkey (Jul 17, 2016)

i have enclosed some pics of my 1963 ford 4000 industrial sheet metal its a 4cyl gas ,,,,,, can anybody tell me where to find some pictures of the original paint scheme and colors? a google search brings up alot of different ones (almost no two alike) thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey moonmonkey,

Your tractor is a Ford 4000 Industrial model (1962-65). The Ford 4000 4 cyl. tractors were nearly identical to the Ford 801 and 901 series tractors. 

According to John Smith, who is an expert on the subject, "these industrial tractors were painted red and "buff" and were basically modified "01" series models with a different seat, industrial tread rear tires, and a heavier fixed width front axle." 

If you will watch for old sales brochures on ebay, you will find the original color scheme in pictures for a Ford 4000 industrial. 

I always like the "buff" color....really nice looking tractor.


----------



## moonmonkey (Jul 17, 2016)

*thanks big t*

that is exactly how i found the broschure on ebay of how my tractor was originally painted.


----------



## Delmar Larkins (Jun 10, 2020)

Obviously someone is mistaken. Either I or the earlier respondent. My 1964 Ford Industrial came originally with blue belly and pale yellow sheet metal. Like you, I'd simply like to find the corresponding paint code numbers. Mine is a 4 cylinder diesel backhoe loader ford 4000.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The 2000 LCGs (low center of gravity), the 2000/4000 light industrials and the 4000 heavy industrials were introduced in 1960 or 61 and painted red and buff. It was only in 1962 that those models became blue and buff.
The exact color code on the Buff has been a topic of much discussion on various forums and I'm not sure the issue has ever been satisfactorily resolved. 
I have painted three tractors in the Blue/Buff scheme.
The first one was a 1964 2000 light industrial. It was my buddy's tractor and he got the paint mixed based on a match made of the original paint under the hood.
The other two I painted were both 4400 Utility tractors - one was my own and the other was my same friend's.
On those I bought a quart of John Deere yellow and a quart of International Harvester white which is a Very light cream color and started mixing them together.
At a 50/50 blend of the two I thought I had an imperfect but acceptable match.
I should mention that neither my friend or I are purists about this stuff but we have built some nice tractors over the years.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Here is an early 2000 LCG in the red and buff color scheme. I think the color is a bit too yellow on this tractor but the two colors do work well together.


----------



## Delmar Larkins (Jun 10, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> The 2000 LCGs (low center of gravity), the 2000/4000 light industrials and the 4000 heavy industrials were introduced in 1960 or 61 and painted red and buff. It was only in 1962 that those models became blue and buff.
> The exact color code on the Buff has been a topic of much discussion on various forums and I'm not sure the issue has ever been satisfactorily resolved.
> I have painted three tractors in the Blue/Buff scheme.
> The first one was a 1964 2000 light industrial. It was my buddy's tractor and he got the paint mixed based on a match made of the original paint under the hood.
> ...


Thank you for the info and the photo's of your Blue and Buff tractor. Looks good and what I am looking for.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Delmar Larkins said:


> Thank you for the info and the photo's of your Blue and Buff tractor. Looks good and what I am looking for.


I just talked to my friend about the color we used on the two 4400s.
He insists we used a different ratio.
Since we painted both tractors at the same time we mixed a gallon of it (actually 5 quarts) and he says we used a 4-1 mix. 1 gallon of IH white and 1 quart of JD yellow. He is likely right.
It's been about 8 years since we painted those and I may have forgotten.
So I will suggest you try your hand at mixing. Try a 4-1 mix at first and see how it looks. Add more yellow as needed till you get a tone you like. I would keep track of your ratios in case you need to mix more.
I do like the color of his 2000 above more than I do the 4400s which are slightly more yellow.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Here are a couple more photos I found. They were from 2012 and 2013.


----------

